# New Anova Vacuum Sealer



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

After making two different batches of sausages last week I was going to borrow a vacuum sealer. While buying bags at Wallyworld I decided to just buy one, but which one??? I didn't want one that takes up space then I stumbled onto the *Anova Culinary ANVS01-US00 *for $65 delivered via Amazon Prime. What sold me were the two "bad" reviews - both of which revolved around voltage. Both users were outside the USA and their voltage is 230v. It doesn't hold any rolls, it is roughly 15 x 4 x 2.5 inches - that's small for what it does. What it doesn't do is liquids, or very wet foods. Fair enough I pack liquids like stocks flat in a freezer bag anyway so no biggie. I ran off a bunch of sausage, back fat and suet today and it preforms very well. It either vac packs, or you can just seal. I'll be using rolls of material for making custom sized bags as needed. I had a grocery bag packed and ready for the freezer in about 15 minutes. So if you want a real space saver from a company who specializes in culinary you might look into one of these.

Anova Vacuum Sealer


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Given that it's from Anova, I assume the plastic is heavy enough for sous-vide usage. How much pressure can it impart, do you know?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you mean how much vacuum will it pull? Good question, but it pull all the air out of the bag before sealing it tight. It's a really good seal too.


----------

